# Anyone ever try mountain dog training?



## giovanniv (Sep 28, 2013)

Just curious if anyone has ever tried it or is currently doing it? John Meadows has an INSANE amount of knowledge and has trained with and trained some big names in the sport today. It just seems like he is big on very little volume which im not a fan of but I did an arm workout to his rough guideline routine and it kicked my ass bigtime!! Just wondering if anyone else has gotten any good results from his training method.


----------



## losieloos (Sep 28, 2013)

I never heard of it.


----------



## giovanniv (Sep 28, 2013)

http://w w w.mountaindogdiet.com/training.php

There's the link, just remove the spaces between the "w". Look through the training tab up top.


----------



## Jada (Sep 29, 2013)

Ive seen his video on md once and like u said a couple of pro's work with him and said good things about him.


----------



## losieloos (Sep 29, 2013)

The only time i tried mountain dog training was when i was on top of gk's mom swet ass.


----------



## Jada (Sep 29, 2013)

losieloos said:


> The only time i tried mountain dog training was when i was on top of gk's mom swet ass.



Sorry gk but LMFAO!


----------



## PFM (Sep 29, 2013)

Anyone training volume switches to the above method is going to get results and visa-versa.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 29, 2013)

Meadows is Odin's bastard love child (I'm pretty sure). 

I've incorporated several of his techniques and had good success. Among them...

* Cross-body hammer curls (great for bicep peaks and separation)

* Leg curls before squats (loosens up the knees and glutes far better than just a few warm-up squat sets IMO)

* Heavy DB partial lateral raises (link to one of John's articles on the subject)


----------



## muscledaily (Sep 30, 2013)

Yet to hear but willing to learn.


----------



## giovanniv (Sep 30, 2013)

thanks for that nble!! do you just incorperate his techniques into your own workout or do you follow his whole routine? im just curious about the sets that he recommends. also have you tried occlusion training? i tried it for quads and i was HURTING!


----------



## oldschool67 (Sep 30, 2013)

Actually, it kind of looks like a regular cycled routine , or as weider said 'muscle confusion principle'..with some of his made up exercises tossed in. heavy/light/ volume/low volume ...just saying, not too many people can make money anymore by selling programs, Iv'e seen almost every single old to modern age routines, heavy duty, gvt, also I noticed his pre-exhaust but used leg curls instead of extentions, which II have heard of also.But as far as I should be concerned, go for it , you really have nothing to lose.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 30, 2013)

giovanniv said:


> thanks for that nble!! do you just incorperate his techniques into your own workout or do you follow his whole routine? im just curious about the sets that he recommends. also have you tried occlusion training? i tried it for quads and i was HURTING!



More about incorporating specific principles rather than a full routine for me. I've been pleased with the results - especially the heavy partials for delts.


----------

